# Intro to Pelagic Charters, Grand Isle,LA



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Bio- I started fishing at a very tender age here in south louisiana thanks mostly to my mother and father. Hardly a weekend went by that we weren't fishing at our camp located in the Atchafalaya basin. I was very fortunate to have spent my childhood in the swamps fishing, hunting, trapping alligators in september and spending time with my family. As i got olderI would venture out on my on taking trips to the coast, imparticularly Grand Isle. I would fish from daylight to dark, catching redfish and speckled trout. I started fishing offshore at the age of seventeen and my love for the ocean would keep me coming back with every invite i would get. Istarted toexplore area's south of cocodrie and to the east over in fourchon and was amazed at the amount of fish to be caught. As the years progressed and with the passing of my mother I spent a lot of time offshore on my own boat. Each time realizing that i didn't want to go back each monday to the daily grind of traffic and concrete. After fourteen years in the business worldI hung my coat up to pursue my dream of fishing. I have spent the last year deckhanding under the watchfull eye of Captain Eddie Burger. I owe alot to him and other captains in Venice that happen to be the best in the gulf. With that being said I have ventured out on my own and recently started Pelagic Chaters l.l.C. I am based out of Grand Isle, La. I am runninga 33t Contender that has a full complement of Furono electronics. I fish exclusively all Shimano standup gear. I am offering day trips for tuna,wahoo,dolphin,marlinas well as overnight trips to green canyon. Swordfish trips are available as well as custom jigging trips. I am booking now and have dates available for july and august. I am eager to fish! Call me at 1.225.454.5365 and let's get em!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome aboard Capt and good luck in your venture/passion!

There are several great Capt's from you area that keep us up to date and post reports/picson how the fishing's going there and several forum members that routinely head that way for charters.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

welcome to the forum and best of luck :toast


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks guys for the welcome. Captain Eddie post quite a lot here. I will be leaving tom. for a three day trip so hopefully i will have some great pics and a good report.


----------

